# 2011 Outback 280Rs For Sale



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

2011 Keystone Outback 280RS, Outback Double Slide Toy Hauler Travel Trailer w/Rear King Slide & Overhead Cabinet, Sofa, King Dinette Slideout, LCD TV, Double Kitchen Sink, 3 Burner Range, Refrigerator, Pantry, Tub, Toilet, Linen Cabinet, Lavatory, Dbl. Wardrobe, TV Shelf, Wardrobe, Front Queen Bed w/Overhead Cabinet, Wardrobe, Front Side 56" Ramp Door Opening and Much More.



This unit is in like new condition. No scratches, dents, fades everything works perfectly. In addition to the standard radio/cd player, indoor and outdoor speakers, outside stove and sink, aluminum rims, power awing and led TV. We added a spare tire and mount, Winegard auto seeking satellite (roof mounted) with receiver (direct tv), IR remote to control the receiver from living area, Pringle remove front tire mount (for a motorcycle) with two extra heavy tie-downs, roll down screen for garage door and dual batteries.

Must see it to appreciate it, *local pickup only* 

Asking $19,500.00


----------



## GaryB (Jul 2, 2014)

It's been SOLD.


----------

